# Most reliable 1/18th car?



## PSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, everyone, I need your help.

I have not had anything to do with rc cars for over 20 years but a new job means I am in the market for some new toys so, I was looking at rc cars on the net and came across the Losi Dirt Late Model which jumped out at me because my brother races a real Late Model, in Western Australia. 
I decided that I was going to buy one, told a friend about them and he wants one too, so we were discussing the idea of trying to start a club and somehow we came up with the idea of buying 40 of them and then building an indoor dirt Speedway and hiring them out kinda like an indoor sports centre but more fun. Coz they are race cars...hehehe...

With that in mind I have a few questions that you guys might be able to help with.

First of, has anyone got one of these Losi Late Models? How reliable is it?

What would be the most reliable car to do this sort of thing with? (1/18th Only)

If one run is the life of one battery pack, how many runs can they do in a row before over heating?

How many runs before the motor goes kaput and needs replacing?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Rob.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

PSR said:


> Hi, everyone, I need your help.
> 
> I have not had anything to do with rc cars for over 20 years but a new job means I am in the market for some new toys so, I was looking at rc cars on the net and came across the Losi Dirt Late Model which jumped out at me because my brother races a real Late Model, in Western Australia.
> I decided that I was going to buy one, told a friend about them and he wants one too, so we were discussing the idea of trying to start a club and somehow we came up with the idea of buying 40 of them and then building an indoor dirt Speedway and hiring them out kinda like an indoor sports centre but more fun. Coz they are race cars...hehehe...
> ...


The most reliable 1/18th scale car is the BRP!!! Fast as heck durable and beats all others especally the scalple, on a regular bassis.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*If you want to stick with a dirt oval car, the Team Associated 4 wheel drive late model is a sweet ride. I think it's more durable and handles way better than the Losi Mini.
(That is my opinion and others may not agree):thumbsup:*


----------



## PSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, doing the research now.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Do NOT use the Associated RC18 Late Models...the belt drive burns up brushed motors and ESCs continuously, no way you can do multiple runs because it gets too hot, system binds so the car is also slow.

The RC18 R (shaft drive, touring car type) would be better, but doesn't come with the 2.4 ghz radio and you'd probably want to change the bodies to a LM style.

I have heard very good things about the BRP, but it's not good for dirt, would be fine for carpet, wood, etc. And there is the BRP wedge body, which is a pretty slick Late Model replica. The cars are much easier on the motors and ESCs (direct drive, less strain) and simple to maintain, plus fast. The only problem is that they are not RTR, so you have to buy the car as a kit and build it, then buy all of your gear (Engine, ESC, radio, servo) separately and install it.

I have heard good things online about the Helion Animus 18SC (great thread on RCUniverse.com, just Google it). It's an 18th scale SC truck, $99 RTR with 2.4 ghz radio, very durable...but is an exclusive to HobbyTown USA. No word on long-term reliability though...


----------



## mga55 (Aug 23, 2008)

The rc18t and rc18r are the best. Put a McAllister late model body on using rc18r body mounts and feel the difference that body makes. Sure the diffs are weak and you have to fight with the steering to keep it going in right direction. MIP diffs with steel gears and MIP cvd's all the way around. Shocks, we found 3racing to be about the best. Hi tech 65mg servo helps with the steering. Do not use a steel band unless you like to buy servos. Stay away from Aluminum aftermarket parts, they're just for show. RPM makes good bumpers and arms that they stand behind. My son and I have been running these cars for 6-7 years no and they are hard to beat. We only 6800 mambas with 2 cell lipos. Anything over that seems to be to fast and overheats. Some of our motors and batterys ran up to 2 years.


----------

